# PE Online Review Course



## jdd18vm (Jan 8, 2007)

Gentlemen,

I read Louis' post re: University of S Fla. Clay I know you suggested this. I was wondering if anyone else had thoughts on this, Passing Zone or anything other course.

I understand the Passing Zone is mostly questions from Camara with a few additional ones weekly. Thing is, what need MOST is a source to ask :wtf: how did you get that?? Does anyone know is there a limit to how many questions I can ask?

You all have been great :bow: but I'm sure you'll eventually ask to get paid for all the question I'll be asking in the next 3 months.

I know i need to sign up pronto.

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 8, 2007)

John,

I might be biased since it worked for me very well. The On-Line Review will give you the oportunity to e-mail the professor and ask all the questions you might have. I did it more than once. They were working on a phone line where you can call and ask questions also. My co-worker used it once. Don't know how is working now.

Again, I might be biased but who knows.

Good luck in your prep!!!!!!


----------



## jdd18vm (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for the name mistype Luis.

Thanks I really need the luck, and more.

I looked at the sample video, do you get copies of whats put on the whiteboard? It was hard to read?

J


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

We already have two threads going to help prepare those getting ready for the April in Geo and WR.

Can't we find someone in Electrical to do one for those sparky guys?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 9, 2007)

TMcK:

I don't understand your post. Guess you did not read mine before posting yours. I am trying to help the EE folks. I just don't do it for the public.

John:

During the class is different and the video is on the board all the time. For the Power portion, including Basic Circuits, Power Systems, and Electrical Machines the Prof. uses a computer projection and is very clear. In addition the profs. give handouts of the topics and you can go over them during the class. Don't worry for me about the _Louis_ thing. It happens all the time and I am used to it. Beside I am not the *Spelling Police *here. That is McKeon's department and Louis is accepted by the _Royal English Academy_. :bow:

DV will be posting some Machines material soon. Check on the Links for Exam Prep. There is something already for the NEC Code that came from the On-Line review.

Again my friend...Good Luck


----------



## jdd18vm (Jan 10, 2007)

Luis,

Thanks again for the good luck. Spoke with USF intending to sign up, there arent enough people committed to have the course. Still looking for suggestions. May just do the Passing Zone.

J


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2007)

> Spoke with USF intending to sign up, there arent enough people committed to have the course.  Still looking for suggestions.  May just do the Passing Zone.
> J


Oh Man....



> Sorry to read that. It is a heck of a class. When I took it there were people from 5 different states taking it. I thought that they were going up from that point. It is shocking for me to learn they are even thinking about not giving the review. :wtf:


----------



## jdd18vm (Jan 11, 2007)

I was pretty bummed too. It looked good and havent found anything comparable. I signed up for the Passing Zone. So far not really impressed.

J


----------

